# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Alvleesklier

## janvmeurs

waarde alvleesklier tehoog

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Janvmeurs,

Wat is precies de vraag? Wanneer leden dit bericht lezen hebben zij geen idee wat nu precies de vraag is, wat wilt u over een te hoge waarde weten? Een wat gedetailleerder bericht helpt leden vaak om makkelijker ergens op te kunnen antwoorden!

----------


## janvmeurs

De waarde van mijn alvleesklier is te 
hoog of schommelt ,Dan weer te hoog dan weer lager en acceptabel dus.. ik heb nergens last van.
Moet nu een buik echo laten maken van mijn dokter.
Dit kan toch ook aangeboren zijn en wat sta mij te wachten met dit (probleem?)?

Vriendelijke groet,
Jan van Meurs

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Jan,

Je schrijft dat je nergens last van hebt, maar hoe komt het dan dat je alvleesklier is gecheckt? Ben je naar de dokter geweest, omdat je ergens anders klachten had en is de schommeling van je alvleesklier eruit gekomen? Als je alvleesklier niet goed werkt, kan het verschillende gevolgen hebben.

----------


## janvmeurs

> Hallo Jan,
> 
> Je schrijft dat je nergens last van hebt, maar hoe komt het dan dat je alvleesklier is gecheckt? Ben je naar de dokter geweest, omdat je ergens anders klachten had en is de schommeling van je alvleesklier eruit gekomen? Als je alvleesklier niet goed werkt, kan het verschillende gevolgen hebben.


Hallo ik had gewoon een bloedonderzoek en toen kwam dit naar boven van mijn alvleesklier.
Eind mei nogmaals deze schommelling checken dus..

----------


## Leontien

Heb je dan geen last van je bloedsuiker? Want je zou toch denken dat je wel iets merkt. Gelukkig maar dat het via een gewoon bloedonderzoek naar voren kwam. Dan wordt je nu goed in de gaten gehouden en als blijkt dat er toch niets is, weet je dat in ieder geval. En is er wel iets aan de hand, dan kan de arts je waarschijnlijk verder helpen. Veel sterkte eind deze maand!

----------


## janvmeurs

Leontien Bedankt voor je reactie.

Groet Jan

----------

